# Exercise Regimen



## Pony boy

Hey guys. This past August, I took an EMT course at my local college here in Los Angeles. After passing the course, I took the National Registry test and I passed about a month ago.

As much as I'd love to start shooting out applications to different Ambulance companies, I'm a pretty skinny guy at 5' 11" and 135 lbs and I don't think I can lift an 80 pound gurney with a 200 pound patient on top.

What sort of exercise regimen would you suggest I take up that might help get my strength up within a couple months?


----------



## DesertMedic66

Alot of the lifting (most of it actually) is in your legs. So running, squats, lunges, any excersize that works out your thighs will help alot.


----------



## STXmedic

CrossFit is my new addiction with great full-body workouts


----------



## ATrain

If you're looking for strength, check out Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe.

It's a really good beginner's lifting program focusing on the big compound lifts like squat, deadlift, and bench press. 
A lot of the information can be found on this page:
http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki

The FAQ on there is great for really laying the program and the lifts out in laymen's terms.  It doesn't require a lot of extra accessory lifts, and it's set up so you don't spend hours in the gym every day.  Just helps you get strong.

I used the program when I got back onto working out after a 5 year layoff, and was really amazed with my results.  

Let me know if you've got any questions about any of it.


----------



## 46Young

ATrain said:


> If you're looking for strength, check out Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe.
> 
> It's a really good beginner's lifting program focusing on the big compound lifts like squat, deadlift, and bench press.
> A lot of the information can be found on this page:
> http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki
> 
> The FAQ on there is great for really laying the program and the lifts out in laymen's terms.  It doesn't require a lot of extra accessory lifts, and it's set up so you don't spend hours in the gym every day.  Just helps you get strong.
> 
> I used the program when I got back onto working out after a 5 year layoff, and was really amazed with my results.
> 
> Let me know if you've got any questions about any of it.



Excellent book, and I'd follow that up with Rippletoe's Practical Programming for Strength Training. Wendler's 5/3/1 program might be worth a look as well.

If you're going to do Crossfit, I'd stay at the www.crossfitfootball.com end of the spectrum.


----------



## Canadian Travel Medic

The best advice i can give you is find a program you like and will stick too.  When i started Ems i was 6ft 155, now I'm 217.  a lot of that is good weight, but a bunch of it is from the 3am night shift corn dog runs to 7-11 haha.  But the people above were right, most of the lifting is in your legs so squats, presses, etc are all great, but the most important is your core.  Most paramedics i work with that have been doing this for years, and even younger ones, have blown out there backs.  So it may not help you with your lifting as much as working on your legs, but it will improve the length of your career and decrease the likely hood of an injury.


----------



## ATrain

46Young said:


> Excellent book, and I'd follow that up with Rippletoe's Practical Programming for Strength Training. Wendler's 5/3/1 program might be worth a look as well.
> 
> If you're going to do Crossfit, I'd stay at the www.crossfitfootball.com end of the spectrum.



Wendler's is amazing.  That's what I'm using now, but I figure for someone who hasn't lifted before, SS might be the way to go.  

Wendler kind of goes into it on an assumption that you know the basics.  At least that's what I've taken from it.  I wouldn't use it as a real beginner program.


----------



## Feliks

I think cardio exercise is best way to get good results in natural way and be fit,
i also doing cardio exercise in morning....


----------



## Aidey

Good results for what? The guy is scrawny, he wants to build muscle and strength. Cardio is not well known for accomplishing those things.


----------



## BADDLEGG

hands down crossfit will blow doors on anything else. That is why it is used by elite level people. Fire dept, police, army, navy, special forces all are going to a crossfit type system. My brother in law is a marine sniper what do you think they used for pt in sniper school, crossfit. I have worked out using all kind of rep schemes and regimins. Nothing compares to it, nothing is equal to it, many copy it. I dare anyone who feels as though their work out is superior to compete in the crossfit games. If they can beat the super human crazy nut job crossfitters I will switch to what they are doing. Crossfit was designed to prepare you for everyday life no matter what happens. I have seen amazing results and am addicted to it. If you like to abuse yourself then crossfit is the answer. Only a crossfitter would do GHD situps that could possibly put you in the hospital or kill you. I dont care your age, shape, or what you think you can do  start crossfit now. Go to main page crossfit.com then start up, brand x forums, they scale the workout for us humans. I guarntee that many of the big dog women of crossfit could out lift and out work most men on this forum. Its crazy try it.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Aidey said:


> Good results for what? The guy is scrawny, he wants to build muscle and strength. Cardio is not well known for accomplishing those things.



Agreed.

Cardio isn't going to do a lot for your lifting ability. 

Dude just because you are skinny doesn't mean you can't move weight. I'm 5'8-9" and 155-160 lbs and have never had a problem lifting someone. 

Anyone over 250-300 should have more than 2 people lifting them anyways. Can it be done with just two? Yes. Is it the most efficient and safest way? Absolutely not. 

Also, I don't understand why people add the weight of the gurney into lifts, you shouldn't be carrying the gurney, we have other tools for tasks that require carrying a patient. Ok you can add it if you use manual gurneys when you're talking about lifting from the ground to the top position but if that's the case your manual gurney isn't going to weigh 80 lbs. Our power cots don't weight much more than that. I've heard people throw around the 100-150 lb range but I really doubt that seeing as I work with them every day.


----------



## Anonymous

This is the class I take http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhg22LMh_Ks


----------



## thomasmite996

I'm also doing cardio exercise in the morning for 30 to 40 mints.
It help build strong  muscles and make body flexible.
I know many persons in Los Angles who work out of cardio regularly.


----------



## movimini

Make sure to eat lean sources of protein after a workout such as chicken, fish, lean beef, peanut butter, almonds, or beans. If you're using protein powder, make sure the kind you are using is not too high in calories and sugar.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Pony boy said:


> Hey guys. This past August, I took an EMT course at my local college here in Los Angeles. After passing the course, I took the National Registry test and I passed about a month ago.
> 
> As much as I'd love to start shooting out applications to different Ambulance companies, I'm a pretty skinny guy at 5' 11" and 135 lbs and I don't think I can lift an 80 pound gurney with a 200 pound patient on top.
> 
> What sort of exercise regimen would you suggest I take up that might help get my strength up within a couple months?



Actually yes you can. It's not how much muscle you have, but how you use it.  In other words technique is everything. Period.

If you're worried about being able to lift that much weight in the field, then start doing exercises that resemble the movements of moving deadweight pts.

Bench press
Military press
Wide grip rows
Deadlifts 
straight leg deadlifts 

Bare in mind some of these are advanced exercises. You MUST get the technique down. If you do not then you WILL injure yourself.  Move the weight up slowly and with proper form. Just like moving a pt. Slowly, proper form, and IN UNISON.  

I have never hurt my back lifting a pt. I hurt mine falling out of a helicopter.  To this day I am yet to hurt my back lifting a pt. Why?  I move them slow, in proper form, and in unison. 

When I did squats I started with the bar only and in front of the mirror. Got my technique down. THEN I added weight. Focusing on technique. 

I realize I'm beating a dead horse here, but you get my point.


----------



## citizensoldierny

I'll echo the previous statements of Starting strength or Wendler 5/3/1.  Doing wendler and I like the low volume idea as I rather not spend all day lifting. Plus with an emphasis on squats and deadlifts either is very applicable to the lifts you'll do in EMS.


----------



## FourLoko

Have you tried to gain weight previously?

Reason I ask is despite all of those fancy workouts you won't gain muscle unless you can eat to grow that muscle. Trust me I wasted plenty of time in the gym. Not a single pound gained.


----------



## FourLoko

Your abs are there, you just can't see them. The only way to reveal them is to reduce your total body fat percentage. No amount of crunches is going to make magic.

Even then, the six pack can be hard to come by. I've kept mine around since high school but I haven't gained a pound since then either. Focus on the total body and then you can think about the abs later.


----------



## Uclabruin103

I too am a believer in CrossFit. I like it because it tells you what to do everyday. You dont have to do anything but check out the website in the morning. I trid insanity but felt my knees were protesting it too much, so back to Crossfit I went. 

It's all in finding something that you're going to stick to. I never have been able to gain mass, it's just painful for me to eat that much food but strength will come fairly quickly.  Just stick to whatever you do. 

And best bit of advice, find a friend to go with.


----------



## Doczilla

This made my back almost impervious to injury: www.militaryathlete.com


----------



## BillyNightNurse

*Cardio No Good*

I agree with the cardio comment.  Cardio is for your heart not your muscles.  If you can't make to the gym squats, sit ups and push ups are the way to go.  Cardio sure won't hurt you but muscle is what you want.


----------



## EMT1A

working out your back/shoulders and wrists helps definitely

that plus the right technique should be fine


----------



## bigbaldguy

Burpees and push ups and walking lunges.


----------



## PVC

Dead lifts are possibly the best all around strength builder. 
Maintain proper posture and lift away!


----------



## Doczilla

Speaking of deadlifts, part two of my five part session was this today: 

30/20/10 reps back to back:

Deadlift @ 185
Push press @ 115

Yeah, some dudes laugh at that weight, but ask them to crank out all of those reps of both excersises in a continuous circuit until complete. 

Ouch.


----------



## NYMedic828

Doczilla said:


> Speaking of deadlifts, part two of my five part session was this today:
> 
> 30/20/10 reps back to back:
> 
> Deadlift @ 185
> Push press @ 115
> 
> Yeah, some dudes laugh at that weight, but ask them to crank out all of those reps of both excersises in a continuous circuit until complete.
> 
> Ouch.



You push pressed 115x30? God damn doc... That is freaking tiring.

30 deadlifts at 185 is no joke either... Really exhausting.


----------



## Doczilla

Who says you cant do strength and cardio at the same time? Lol


----------



## NYMedic828

Doczilla said:


> Who says you cant do strength and cardio at the same time? Lol



I am lazyyyyyy.

I usually hit the stair master for 10 minutes as cardio.


----------



## eprex

Forget crossfit and save your money. Seriously, it's a big waste of time unless for some reason that's the only way you'll stay motivated. Crossfit is hated in the lifting world for a reason. Squats/deadlifts/push press are going to be the three lifts that turn you from weak to relatively strong.

Get a gym membership and a friend who knows what they're doing. Starting strength is a great way to start and it's easy to do. I'd remove the cleans unless you have a gym that you can drop weight and you're dedicated to mastering your form. 

You're going to need to eat more but the good news is you can start at about 2k-2.5k calories a day (you aren't eating that daily right now) and bump it up with time. If you start eating 4k calories a day from the getgo you're going to gain weight too fast like I did.

Make sure to stretch especially after the gym and before bed. Make sure you focus on your hips and hamstrings. This will help you increase depth on squat. I don't care if you start off squatting and deadlifting the bar, but never ever round your back. End of story


----------



## eprex

Doczilla said:


> Speaking of deadlifts, part two of my five part session was this today:
> 
> 30/20/10 reps back to back:
> 
> Deadlift @ 185
> Push press @ 115
> 
> Yeah, some dudes laugh at that weight, but ask them to crank out all of those reps of both excersises in a continuous circuit until complete.
> 
> Ouch.



Not really sure what you're trying to do with all those reps other than burn calories.


----------



## eprex

Oh and let me add this. I would refrain from not doing any cardio. Putting on weight isn't exactly healthy if it's over a short period of time. It's kind of silly (to me) to get seriously strong and bigger but have the endurance of an obese person. So do some cardio because it's worth whatever calories you burn. Plus you'll prevent looking like you did a full on fat bulk. Try jump rope.


----------



## Doczilla

This type of stuff has increased my strength dramatically. If you think that type of weight at that amount of reps is "cardio" weight, you're one strong dude. 

But it will smoke you cardio wise.


----------



## eprex

Doczilla said:


> This type of stuff has increased my strength dramatically. If you think that type of weight at that amount of reps is "cardio" weight, you're one strong dude.
> 
> But it will smoke you cardio wise.



I never said you can't gain strength from cardio, in fact you should instead of running on a hamster wheel, but when you're keeping your heart rate that high doing 30 reps you're circuit training, and obviously strength training is superior for strength gains.


----------



## Doczilla

Well, give that a shot and tell me if you would count it as "cardio."


----------



## Doczilla

Now that I have more time, here's the reasoning behind it:

Www.militaryathlete.com 

Go to FAQ. 

It's not for everyone, but it revolves around functional fitness. Lifting someone 1.5 times your body weight and fireman carrying them (or dragging them in a skedco) takes strength AND cardio. 

I'm not a huge guy by any means. Normal gym rats can definately outlift me on maxes, but they rest FAR more often. It's designed for industrial athletes (soldiers, public safety) with the aim of increasing performance OUTSIDE the gym.


----------



## eprex

Doczilla said:


> Well, give that a shot and tell me if you would count it as "cardio."



I'm just going on the science! I think you'd be better off with more weight and less reps personally. I'm not saying circuit training is useless but the OP asked about strength.


----------



## Doczilla

Well, i go in cycles. Strength, work capacity, and stamina. That was a work capacity one. Medium weight, focuses on an intense work load in a short time. Strength cycles are usually testing your 1RM, then doing sets of 2-3 of 80% 1RM. Usually Olympic lifts. Then endurance is light loading circuits with regular or body armor runs of 2-5 miles in between circuits. 

The strength cycles build raw strength, the stamina builds serious cardio, and the work capacity combines your gains in both areas and incorperates them. Each cycle is 2-4 weeks. 

The short work capacity ones like the one I shared aren't long enough to burn muscle off from "too much cardio", and provoke a potent metabolic response in a short time. 

Beats the hell out of "3 sets of 10."


----------



## apagea99

Doczilla said:


> Well, i go in cycles. Strength, work capacity, and stamina. That was a work capacity one. Medium weight, focuses on an intense work load in a short time. Strength cycles are usually testing your 1RM, then doing sets of 2-3 of 80% 1RM. Usually Olympic lifts. Then endurance is light loading circuits with regular or body armor runs of 2-5 miles in between circuits.
> 
> The strength cycles build raw strength, the stamina builds serious cardio, and the work capacity combines your gains in both areas and incorperates them. Each cycle is 2-4 weeks.
> 
> The short work capacity ones like the one I shared aren't long enough to burn muscle off from "too much cardio", and provoke a potent metabolic response in a short time.
> 
> Beats the hell out of "3 sets of 10."



Sounds like a good combination to me. The group I work out with is using Crossfit Football (http://www.crossfitfootball.com/) as our base, then following it with alternating abs and strength/endurance exercises. Additionally, I run 4-6 miles every other day. This regimen has made my PT tests feel like a minor warm up.


----------



## Hunter

Doczilla said:


> Well, i go in cycles. Strength, work capacity, and stamina. That was a work capacity one. Medium weight, focuses on an intense work load in a short time. Strength cycles are usually testing your 1RM, then doing sets of 2-3 of 80% 1RM. Usually Olympic lifts. Then endurance is light loading circuits with regular or body armor runs of 2-5 miles in between circuits.
> 
> The strength cycles build raw strength, the stamina builds serious cardio, and the work capacity combines your gains in both areas and incorperates them. Each cycle is 2-4 weeks.
> 
> The short work capacity ones like the one I shared aren't long enough to burn muscle off from "too much cardio", and provoke a potent metabolic response in a short time.
> 
> Beats the hell out of "3 sets of 10."



Doc I'm working on increasing my endurance with a bit strength, I'd love to know more about this circuit you're using.


----------



## jgmedic

Crossfit isn't for everyone, but is the only thing that has worked for me. I have noticed a difference in functional strength(ie lifting and moving patients), not to mention a huge difference in body composition. My diet is :censored::censored::censored::censored:, so I have not lost any weight, but my strength and endurance are through the roof compared to when I first started.


----------



## bill williams

You dont need a gym to get into shape. My shift is 6a-6p. I wake up at 4 am everyday. I start with a run followed by various body weight exercises, pushups, pullups, dips, body squats ect. 

I think more and more people believe that a gym and or a video based workout will whip them into shape. You DO NOT need to spend all that money to get into shape.


----------



## martor

For the OP, Don't just go to the gym with the hope of lifting weights. Find a hobby that requires physical fitness. Crossfitting is a hobby. Find one for yourself. Weight lifting is a possible hobby too :glare: . I personally do Judo, surf, and rock climbing. I have going to the gym, but it might work for you. 
On a different note, if you use the proper technique you will probably be able to lift a 200 lb pt. Give it a try. Stay optimistic ^_^


----------



## somer37

I second startgin strength by Mark rippetoe. All the basic, full body lifts. No bs. Who knows you may like it and go into that field as well ( as I did!)
Steve CPT-NSCA


----------



## somer37

martor said:


> For the OP, Don't just go to the gym with the hope of lifting weights. Find a hobby that requires physical fitness. Crossfitting is a hobby. Find one for yourself. Weight lifting is a possible hobby too :glare: . I personally do Judo, surf, and rock climbing. I have going to the gym, but it might work for you.
> On a different note, if you use the proper technique you will probably be able to lift a 200 lb pt. Give it a try. Stay optimistic ^_^



Many people have different motivations and descriptions of "physical fitness". I work with a few rock climbers who had no interest in lifting weights/the gym, until i talked with them about it. you dont need to be a powerlifter to still use the weight room. Opposite is true for my athletes. They may be in great hockey shape, but getting them up a 60 ft wall is another story!


----------



## WedoAnnourn

I plus 1 the heart rate monitor, and you should check out the thread I started on Great exercise program.  Its a program to take you from 1-5-10 what ever pushups to 100 in one set. My first test was 20 PUs and I got to my 100 today.  Let me tell you, other than walking, I think the push up has to be one of the most perfect exercises, if you are going them correctly you are working SO many muscles.


----------



## NYMedic828

bill williams said:


> You dont need a gym to get into shape. My shift is 6a-6p. I wake up at 4 am everyday. I start with a run followed by various body weight exercises, pushups, pullups, dips, body squats ect.
> 
> I think more and more people believe that a gym and or a video based workout will whip them into shape. You DO NOT need to spend all that money to get into shape.



You can get into great shape with running/body weight exercises but it all depends on the actual shape you want to be in.

Personally I enjoy looking like I workout a lot instead of just not being obese. A bodybuilding physique is difficult to achieve without the help of a real gym or atleast a barbell.


----------



## CAC758

Biggest thing, Core strength.... and I'm not talking about crunches. Work your core in all planes of movement! Frontal, Sagital and Transverse. work with stabilization, dynamic stabilization and rotation. I like to use cable machines, stability / medicine balls, bands, slide boards, etc.. 

If your looking to stay healthy in the field, i would recommend doing some Pre-hab (preventative) exercises that focus on strengthening the inner glutes, hip internal/external rotators, shoulders and core. So many programs miss these areas, you get strong, but injured. (Crossfit:rofl 

If you are short on time, just stretch. A good dynamic stretching routine before and a static stretch afterwards can prevent soooooo many injuries! 

Gyms are great if you know how to use the equipment in different ways. 


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8857330C1A9F2A87


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phu00itkn58&list=PL8857330C1A9F2A87&index=21

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsENiejMxU4

These are some examples of warm up / corrective exercises that should be put into any programs. 

NSCA-CSCS


----------



## 46Young

CrossFit Open WOD - 13.1 - 164 reps, 13.2 - 255 reps, 13.3 - 245 reps.

I had the opportunity to work out at a CrossFit facility owned by a member of service while on duty for some time. These are my observations:

The competitive athletes at the box all did a ton of extra strength work in addition to the daily WOD's. The 5-20 min. WODs with maybe a little extra credit work will benefit most lay people, but to do really well, you need to do extra strength and skills work. CrossFit is a business model similar to a martal arts dojo - get the class in and out in 30-45 mins plus warm-up out of the way of the current class. There's simply not enough time to do the proper strength work. They may prescribe cleans 3-3-3-3-3 for example. A real strength session might be snatch @ 85% every min on the min, then cleans 3-3-3-3-3, then push presses to finish. 

Great hybrids for strength and explosive power are complexes, including regression complexes:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/olympic_lift_variations_to_get_big

My Klokov Complex is up to 215# currently (deadlift/clean/front squat with pause at bottom/push press/split jerk)

The namesake: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwYbiZwbkuY

Olympic lifts should never be done for more than a triple, and certainly not for high reps, unless you like being injured. Nothing technical should be done in a severely fatigued state. Snatches, deadlifts, full cleans, and muscle-ups should not be done when tired, unless maybe we're talking about very light loads. 

Be very careful when doing box jumps immediately after heavy deadlifts or front squats - you'll have dead-legs on the first jump, but you won't realize it until you actually jump. You'll fall short, bang your shin on the box, and maybe do a face plant as well. Even when doing Open WOD 13.2 I had a little dead-leg when going from deads to box jumps.

Really, just look at all of the crossfit fail compilations.


----------



## 46Young

The most functional exercises for the fire service (and by proxy, EMS), in order of importance:

Olympic Front Squat

Deadlift

Push Press

Pull-up

Rear Foot Elevated Split Squat

Renegade Rows or Pendlay Rows

Dips, preferably on gymnastics rings

You'll get plenty of core work from doing the above.


----------



## WyoMedic

*Mostly lifting, but...*

I try to work out 5x a week, and my workouts generally involve most of the same lifts, just different rep ranges and weight to avoid plateauing. I warm up with a 3 mile run, then I try to focus on the "Big 3": Squats, Bench Press, Deadlifts. I throw some core and isolation exercises in the mix as well, depending on the day. I always finish up with a good stretching session, to get some extra blood flowing to the muscle tissues and to stay limber.

My experience with crossfit is that, if you don't know what you're doing, there is a high risk of injury. Now you can probably say that about any form of strenuous exercise, but I personally know two career firemen, young guys, who have injured themselves (MCL/ACL) with crossfit at the station within the last year alone.  

Of course proper form and nutrition are crucial to any successful exercise regimen.


----------



## Aidey

"crossfit at the station" 

That right there is your problem. Crossfit with knowledgeable, educated coaches is awesome. Trying to wing it is stupid. Unfortunately too many FDs/PDs think they can get away with implementing crossfit programs by having one guy get his level 1 cert and leave it at that. 

No exercise program will be injury free, but having good coaches will help a lot.


----------



## Niesje

E]
I was pretty small myself when I decided this was the job for me. I've been lifting weights, free running(works more muscles and improves agility more than running a track/treadmill), doing yoga, and just taking advantage of any opportunity to be active. Yoga helps with muscle stamina and core strength by holding poses for as long as possible and core strength is important for avoiding injury. For lifting, you want to strengthen your legs. I did squats and lunges at first with no weights, then gradually added weights as the squats got easier. Now I squat with about 50lbs, but don't start out with weights. The first weight I would recommend adding is only about 10. Put on some good music that gets you pumped, get a workout buddy, workout during activities that are normally sedentary like watching TV. Enjoy it, or else you'll just quit.


----------



## Abel

Cross fit was developed to get ready you for lifestyle regardless of what happens, I have seen awesome outcomes and am dependent to it, If you like to misuse yourself then cross fit is the response....


----------

